# Moving to Norway



## rafiahmadjan (Feb 16, 2017)

Hi,

I will be moving to Norway in March 2020. Could you please help me understand the best to find an accommodation and other helpful tips for the same.

Appreciate the help

Thanks

Thanks


----------



## lemxam (Mar 10, 2019)

rafiahmadjan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I will be moving to Norway in March 2020. Could you please help me understand the best to find an accommodation and other helpful tips for the same.
> 
> ...


https://www.expatforum.com/expats/o...e-norway-if-you-have-kids-plan-have-them.html


----------

